# Golf Cart Battery Warmers for cold Canadian winters.



## matt4x4 (Dec 10, 2015)

2008 Club Cab IQ 48V 150Ah Trojan T-1274 might be 1275 they are the flooded type, with six refillable holes per battery.

Electrolyte separated and water froze with weather at -30C and weeks and weeks of being away.

The Club Cab 48V charger (small box) is rated at like 14A or something, plugged in but obviously didnt do its job, or something else went wrong, I dunno. Are those chargers suppose to always keep the batteries charged? I see the cart controller on the back wall receives the charger output. Should we use four Battery Tender Junior's for each of the batteries when in storage? We already have two of them. Rated output is 0.750A = (750mA)

I am looking for a reasonably priced solution to keeping the battery compartment warm while its parked in the garage during winter months.

So far I have come up with
Gro-Quick Soil Heating Cables 48'

Battery Warmers are expensive

Another solution I was thinking of was a bedroom heated blanket from the thrift store.

DIY version would be Nichrome wire used in ecigs, sewn into any ole fabric, hooked up to a power source, which is all easy for me to do. However, the thermostat controlling it will need figuring out searching the DIY websites. I was thinking one big blanket snaking through the sides of the battery, and also sealing up the battery compartment and adding some insulation, perhaps foam.

I'd want something that is thermostatically controlled with the battery compartment air temprature.


----------



## john61ct (Feb 25, 2017)

Kept properly charged should be OK to way down, in storage. If cycling, put a propane space heater on them

Or maybe easier, go to to 6V so you can pick them bring indoors.

Deka makes the FLA Duracells at Sam's and Batteries+


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Im running a freeze protection pipe cable warmer. 45 watts each, auto turns on below 40 degrees. $30 Usd @ home improvement stores. Wrap around pack.

-30 is way too cold for FLA to sit unprotected, but I guess you know that.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 10, 2015)

piotrsko said:


> Im running a freeze protection pipe cable warmer. 45 watts each, auto turns on below 40 degrees. $30 Usd @ home improvement stores. Wrap around pack.
> 
> -30 is way too cold for FLA to sit unprotected, but I guess you know that.


Yeah looking for something automatic, otherwise someone will buy a pad and cook the battery. I dunno why they went with electric, gas would have been better IMO, but the noise could be a factor as to the purchase. I will do this for them, see about the stock charger, do the magnet speed trick, and see if a a golf cart repair place can do the code trick for reasonable price.


----------



## gdirwin (Apr 7, 2009)

I would suggest silicone heating pads, combined with a thermostat temperature sensor.

I used 2 pads (350mm x 350 mm) in each battery box - they were 600W each if connected to 240V, so are 150W each with 120V. They were $25 each from AliExpress.

Then I used the Inkbird ITC-308 Digital Temperature Controller - about $50. It will work with 250 or 120v, and remembers it's settings after being unplugged.

Put the temp sensor in the middle of your pack, and life is good. I set the temps to 15C but that could easily be lowered...

Be sure to insulate your battery box if possible!


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

I use a simple heat water pipe cable with my battery (Freeze Protection Cable). They come in different lenght and with a thermostat opening around 4°C.
A 18' cable (200w) in enough to warm my 16 kwh battery to +20°C when it's -25°C outdoor.
My battery box have 1/2'' of isolating foam.


----------

